# hand warmers



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

does anyone know where the reusible hand warmers are


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

i dont know mine was given to me by an old timer i havent seen them in years mine runs on zippo fluid if you find one let me know i want one for the other pocket  ...........jim


----------



## crappiebub (Apr 5, 2004)

They can be bought at Cabela's, Bass Pro, Gander, Walmart. They still have the lighter fluid type and some have a small stick like insert that you light.


----------



## JBJ (Apr 11, 2004)

I have heard that the military surplus stores sometimes carry these.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

the good ones that use liquid fuel are called ...JON E hand warmers .


----------



## Richs63Corvair (Apr 6, 2004)

Walmart in Wooster has them. Also seen them in Sportsman Guide............Rich


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

ive been to gander and walmart they dont have them


----------



## crappiebub (Apr 5, 2004)

Jon-e warmers at Cabela's http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...common/catalog/pod-link.jhtml.1_A&_DAV=search
Peterson's Outdoors
http://www.peterson-outdoors.com/Hand Warmer.htm
Sportsman's Guide
http://www.sportsmansguide.com/search/search.asp?r=ad/other&s=SEARCH&a=search&k=hand+warmers


----------

